# Instead Softcups anyone tried them?



## BBgirl

I've read some amazing stories about these Softcups working, even with girls over 40. I've ordered a pack of 6! Dreading putting them in but it's all for a good cause...Here's my plan. One in three of my eggs are normal (estimated by my fertility consultant based on my age 41 and AMH). So we use the opk and dtd 2 days before I expect to get the LH surge, day of surge and 2 days after the surge too. Then we put in the Softcup every time too plus hips up on pillow. 

Since my OH is having awful problems now due to the stress with his erections/lack of ejaculation, no problem, he can masturbate into the Softcup. (Sorry tmi, but read lots of stories of girls getting pregnant this way). This way we never miss a key day in my cycle. Then we try for 3 months, if this fails, IVF. Anybody tried them or heard anything about them? I figured it's worth one last try naturally. We used Conceive Plus this month, I prefer it to Preseed because Preseed irritated me a bit.


----------



## WantaBelly

YES! Me!! I ttc for 16 months with a mc in there and the first month we used them they worked!! Our son (to the left) was born in Sept 2010. I plan on using them this cycle because my husband wants 3 more added to our family and I'm not getting any younger (he's 26) 

My fingers are crossed for you Sweetie!


----------



## BBgirl

Ah that's a lovely story. He's gorgeous! Congratulations, the Softcups arrived this morning in the post. Any tips for using them?


----------



## kym b.

I always use them! We had success with the Instead Cups for our first child, born in 2007. We've been trying for number two for... too long. :( 

A couple days ago, one GOT STUCK up there. I panicked, thinking I'd have to go to my OB and have it removed. Apparently it created a suction up there, and the normal way of retreival ("bearing down" until you can hook the edge with your finger to pull it out) wasn't working. After much internet research, I realized that I'd need to break the seal by running my finger along the edge and letting in some air. CRAZY. It was super-scary for a bit there! But yes, I got it out.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi

I'm imagining these are like Mooncup? (UK, not sure if it goes by same name in America) I have started using the Mooncup for menstrual bleeding and I agree, the first retrieval is a scary operation (I had visions of having to go to A & E with an 'embarrassing little problem'). Relaxation - easier said than done - is important for this, as is making sure that you have not recently cut the fingernails on your thumb and index finger  Squeezing the base also helps break the seal. 

I had also read that they were good for keeping the sperm close to the cervix and have tried it once this month (testing Feb 17th). However, **TMI coming up**, post intercourse, I felt like it was 'sucked up' really high inside me and felt mild panic that I might experience retrieval problems as discussed above!!! Kind of put me off for the rest of this month's attempts (SMEP) but will now try to persevere next month if I am not successful this time.

Wantabelly, good to hear they worked for you in ttc and Kym b, that they worked first time, here's hoping success with number 2 follows soon x


----------



## Arimas

I bought the Instead cups the other day and am scared to use them, but at this point I will try anything. Good luck to you and everyone!


----------



## Arimas

Ok, I tried the cup but did not put it in all the way cuz it was way too big lol Will try again next time, 

**Good luck to everyone**


----------



## wishingj

Someone suggested to me recently that we dtd, wait 20 minutes with hips on pillow then do the deed again. The idea was that the second deed would push the first deed's sperm farther up and I kinda figured an additional orgasm by me would help pull them up too. Just another trick to add in there - maybe double deed then the cup. I'd say with all that, as long as your problem isn't with implantation, you'd probably increase chances of conception pretty significantly.


----------



## cranberry987

ive bought mooncups and softcups recently, and theyre quite different. I would say for ttc purposes the softcup is the thing to use. 

The moon cup sits in the entrance of your vagina and feels like it would kinda suck the spermies away from where they need to be because it does create quite a vacuum when you put it in. 

The softcup sits on the cervix and is a lot easier to put in that it sounds - I just used my first one today and was a bit worried about it, but it just slid in and felt like there was nothing there.


----------



## Mistycat

I tried using some but didn't like it - one got stuck and took a lot of effort to remove it, as others have said its the suction and you really have to reach hard and tug on the edge to get it to budge. 

I have given up using them now, just don't like them. I have four left which I don't intend on using if anyone would like to try one before ordering a box, PM me with your name/address and I'll send you one.


----------



## luvmydoggies

hi Ladies!
I just bought the instead cups along with preseed. I agree with what the other ladies have said about it "getting stuck"...I panicked the first time...sooo :blush: (tmi) alert my dh got it out for me:blush: so will see if it helps. My dh has good count/quanity but low everything else.:cry::cry: so I am willing to try anything and so is he :flower:

Dh and I dtd then he puts his "deposit" in the cup, I also add preseed to help his:spermy:'s then insert the instead cup. Also, I am not a tampon user and did not have any prob. inserting...just getting it out..lol This is our first month using it so we will see. lot's of :dust::dust: to you all.


----------



## Garnet

Ladies,
I tried the instead cup and you have to really push it up there. My husband had to help me push it in further. Trying to get is out is easier if you kinda squat on the toilet pretend if you are trying to push. Hook you finger around it and pull it out. I'm late this month. Also I followed someone else advice and rinse it out throughly and boiled it to sanitize it and put it in a sandwich bag to dry and reused it. It worked fine. Good luck...


----------



## Garnet

Positive this month after trying Instead Cups once.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Garnet said:


> Positive this month after trying Instead Cups once.

:happydance:Garnet!

That is so exciting to hear! Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## mandy121

i used them and worked first time gl hun xx


----------



## babybabyb

Garnet- Can you tell me the method? Did you have him "deposit" in the cup then insert, or did you have intercourse then insert? (sorry I don't know all of the abbreviations)


----------



## Garnet

babybabyb said:


> Garnet- Can you tell me the method? Did you have him "deposit" in the cup then insert, or did you have intercourse then insert? (sorry I don't know all of the abbreviations)

I've done it both ways. He makes deposit then insert cups filled with preseed so there is no spillage. Other way he deposit into cup with preseed in it and then insert.:thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Am using it right now! Took a year to get our first bpf last month (used soft ups for the first time)...unfortunately was a chemical. We're a day away from my surge and started using them again. Wish us luck! :dust:to you softcuppers ;)


----------



## lexus15

:flower:

Used them 3 times this cycle, hope they work for me too! We dtd b4 I inserted them so I could move around etc!


----------



## greenjelly

Can I confess what we did yesterday? My OH has trouble under pressure and my OPK had shown a smiley face but we didnt have long before I had to get the train to work SO... he emptied into my Mooncup, I inserted the cup and contents and then lay on the floor, he picked me up by my ankles and dangled me head down for a few minutes... 
Anyone had any luck getting a BFP through this method? :wacko:


----------



## justhoping

i used it this time around and im on the wait, so we shall see. It was very easy to use though I could only keep it in for a few hours not the whole night as I have interstitial cystitis and it kind of annoyed that problem. Other then that I guess time will tell. I have heard wonderful stories about them that is why I tried them this time.


----------

